# Best Razorback Loadout?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I really want to have at least one of my two razorbacks equipped with a twin linked assault cannon, but in my army list thread I was told the best loadout is the lascannon and twin linked plasma guns. So I'm just wondering whether this is the better option and if not what is the best loadout for a razorback?


----------



## Brother Anvil (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it depends really, What is the rest of your army like?

Do you have enough AT somewhere else? then take the Assault cannons, they are pretty good versus infantry and low AV vehicles.

A bit low on Low AV AT? Take the Twinlinked Lascannons, twinlinked means you'll probably chew right through those AV10-11-12 vehicles.

You play against alot of horde armies?Take the twinlinked Heavy Bolters, 3 str5ap4 shots at 36" isn't that bad against orkz, nids or foot-guard.

Want a little more anti-Heavy infantry ( by this I mean Anti- Nobz, Termies, etc ), take the Lascannon + Twinlinked Plasmagun.The ranges are a little off ( 48" lascannon paired with a 24" plasmagun ) but it'll put a dent in pretty much any elite squad you point it at.Get it into rapidfire range and that plasmagun is really worth it's points in supporting your combat squad.And remember, it's a vehicle, no overheat on those 2 RapidFire shots 

Hope this helped.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget that the Las/plas combo is two weapons and a weapon destroyed result leaves you with one weapon. But it all depends on what you want. What army are ou using it for?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is my current list:


Chapter Master (Kantor)
- 175

Honour Guard
Three relic blades, chapter banner, Auxiliary grenade launcher (champion).
- 185
Razorback
Lascannon and twin linked plasma gun
-75


Librarian - 100

Tactical squad x10
Multi melta, Meltagun, power fist
- 200
Rhino
- 35

Tactical squad x10
Multi melta, Meltagun, power fist
- 200
Rhino
- 35


Sternguard Veteran squad
Power fist, 3 combi melta
- 165
Razorback
Lascannon and twin linked plasma gun
-75

Vindicator
Dozer Blade
- 120

Vindicator
Dozer Blade
- 120

- 1500


----------



## Brother Anvil (Oct 17, 2011)

In seeying your list I'd say you're indeed better off with either the chosen Twinlinked Plasmagun + Lascannon or the more AT twinlinked lascannon.

Why? You have AT, but it's rather shortranged ( not counting the twin Vindi's, granted they punch straight through any armour, but those are better of smashing large groups of bunkered infantry ).

I'd rather drop the honour guard, that's ALOT of points in a 3man squad and are maybe better spent on land speeders or attack bikes?Just an idea, do whatever you want with it


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok guess I'll stick with the las+plas loadout. I could drop the relic swords I guess, the models I have use the wrist mounted Sbs and two handed swords from the grey knight sprues but they can still count as power swords I guess.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vanilla Marines and Space Wolves benefit most from the twin-linked lascannon and the las/plas options. Assault cannons are something Blood Angels get better use of due to Razorbacks being Fast (though BA love them their las/plas too).


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Katie is spot on there (as usual!). The difference between BA and the rest of the marine codices is that BA razorbacks are fast. Since the Assault cannon is a single weapon, they can move 12'' and shoot at full efficiency. However, by having two weapons the lasplas razorbacks would force them to choose between moving fast or shooting two weapons. 

In general, however, the most efficient razorbacks are the lasplas combo (since it is more resilient and is quite a threat to low AV transports).


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

i think people could have different opinions on this but that's mine:
in the last 15games i tryied 2x LasPlas razor in my razorspam Space Wolves (1500 or 2k points) and every single time i wish i had 2 more TL-Lascannons instead, the tl-plasma is just too short ranged to work for me, if someone is within 12'' of the razor i DONT want to stand still and shoot 3 shots, i want to move, make them hit on 4+ in HtH, disembark the cargo for rapid fire, drive away, etc etc. that's the main problem with LasPlas, i never use both weapons in the same turn so the accurate lascannon is better imho.

i'm loving more and more the plain razor btw, 40 points for a great antihorde transport isnt bad at all, especially since my long fangs and speeders already give me plenty of antitank, this is not your case tough, you lack some ranged antitank imho


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> i think people could have different opinions on this but that's mine:
> in the last 15games i tryied 2x LasPlas razor in my razorspam


The issue is you were only running two.

Las/plas Razors are best in numbers, like basically everything else in 40K.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm going with the assualt cannons at the moment mathammer says they're more killy than the others you just need ti deploy high up the board to compensate for the shorter range


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Math hammer? what are you killing with them?

Las plas are tank buster / elite unit killers. assault cannons are very killy for fodder, yes.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Burden1 said:


> I'm going with the assualt cannons at the moment mathammer says they're more killy than the others you just need ti deploy high up the board to compensate for the shorter range


Which means there's a good chance you're outside of cover and a lot closer to melta weapons.

There's more to things than mathhammer.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Katie absolutley right but you need to get that close to use plasma anyway. As for math hammer the twin linked assault cannon scores better than the las/plas in nearly everything between 24" and 12" but not so good under 12" but still better against av13-14 but as katie pointed out that close is melta range and possibly power fists aswell 
P.s sorry for any bad spellings or grammer am on my phone and can't spell for toffees


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well my army is pretty mid ranged as it is, a lot of meltas and multi meltas along with two vindicators, but it lacks anything of significant range.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you want the extra range then go with the las/plas you won't regret it I like the assualt cannon but as has been said the las/plas is the go to setup


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, to come from the Grey Knight perspective (as all the others have been addressed) the best load out available is Heavy Bolter with Psybolt ammo. You are getting a powerful weapons platform for a very cheap 50pts. In a spam list you save approximately 200 pts taking this version over taking upgrades. 3x 36" Str 6 AP4 per Raxorback is nothing to sneeze at only 50pts.


----------

